# New Working Dog Center for R&D



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

http://www.upenn.edu/pennnews/curre...enn-vet-working-dog-center-ready-sit-and-stay

This facility was formally opened today at a grand opening.

Craig


----------

